# First Nu Grape Bottle



## celerycola (Jun 5, 2012)

This was the Atlanta company that invented NuGrape. The star was carried over to the fancy straightside and later the 1920 patent waisted NuGrape bottles.

 Currently on ebay:

 http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/propjoiner/HS64.jpg


----------



## celerycola (Jun 5, 2012)

First bottle embossed NuGrape from the NuMint Bottling Co.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 5, 2012)

First Script NuGrape.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 5, 2012)

Well that's the first numint I've seen. Nice find.


----------



## LC (Jun 5, 2012)

Never seen one of them before , thanks for the post .


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 5, 2012)

Never seen any of the three, but love those old sodas so will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jul 19, 2012)

So, at what point was the pentagram flipped upside down? Anyone know?


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  TheCaliKid
> 
> So, at what point was the pentagram flipped upside down? Anyone know?


 I do not understand, was the star flipped the other way on the bottle at one time?


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2012)

YEP  NU GRAPE  AND NU ICY HAD THE INVERTED STAR http://www.ebay.com/itm/NU-GRAPE-soda-bottle-Ft-Lauderdale-FLA-antique-nugrape-florida-old-1920-/140800680373


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2012)

NU ICY


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike...


----------



## vintage57 (Jul 20, 2012)

What's the story on the Nu Icy? I've seen it before and always thought it to be a Nu Grape product but, what did the Nu Icy bottle hold? Different flavors?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes Nu-Icy was a brand introduced by the Nu-Grape company in 1927. It was a flavor line, and offered many different flavors.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I do not understand, was the star flipped the other way on the bottle at one time?


 
 Holy crap-o-la, did I just catch the resident bottle expert not knowing something as common as this!?!? [][][] 


 Naw, at any rate, I actually thought they all had inverted pentagrams on them, becuase the first one I found (a broken bottle) had it. 


 The only Nu-Grape that really interests me is like the one in the middle of this picture (which is like the one I found):


----------



## epackage (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  TheCaliKid
> Holy crap-o-la, did I just catch the resident bottle expert not knowing something as common as this!?!? [][][]


 If they had one from Paterson I woulda known....LOL[8D]


----------



## RCO (Jul 20, 2012)

i recently bought a new grape bottle , its a really neat bottle to have as part of any collection . i don't know much about the company but i like the bottle


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jul 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> If they had one from Paterson I woulda known....LOL[8D]


 
 Excuses only sound good to the one making them! []






> ORIGINAL:  RCO
> 
> i recently bought a new grape bottle , its a really neat bottle to have as part of any collection . i don't know much about the company but i like the bottle


 
 Tell me about it. I really, really, really wish that bottle I found had been complete. 

 I'm going to venture that it would have been worth in the neighborhood of $70 ... and northwards.


----------



## NuGrape Kid (Aug 16, 2019)

The bottles with the inverted star (above) was the first to show it inverted. On all previous designs the star pointed up.

"nugrapekid@gmail.com"

Mike


----------

